# نصااااااااااابح لرفع  ضغط المشرفين



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*نصااااااااااابح لرفع  ضغط المشرفين والمشرفاااات*

اللي عاوز يرفــع ضغــط المشرفيــن... يتبـع التعليمــات التاليــه وسيجـد نفســه مطــرود مع التحيه

ماعليك الا انك تنظف اذانك وتفتح معاي كويس .. وانا اضمن لك كل شي مع قطع الغيار ** 

وكــل شي موضـح بالأمثــله لتسهيــل استخـدامهــا: 

((((((( نحــن في خــدمــة الشعـــب )))))))) 

1-أدخــل اي قسم واكتب أي موضــوع مالوش دخــل بالقسم >> الموضوع في وادي والقسم في وادي** 

مثال >> اكتب موضوع رياضي في القسم الديني 

ويفضــل لو تكتـب عليه (( ارجــوا التثبيـت )) يكون لها طعم احسن 



2) خـذ لك موضـوع لسه جـديد من أي قسم >>> انسخـه واكتبـه بإسمك مره ثانيه في نفس القسم ثاني ** 

ويفضــل تكتب عليـه ((( فكــره جديــده ))) 

<< هنا المشــرف بيدوخ.... ما بيعرفش فين المكـرر عشــان يحــذفه >> 



3) لا تشارك في أي منتدى ولا ترد على أحد .. وبعدين أطلب من الإدارة تحطك عضو فعال وكل يوم أرسل تظلّم إذا ماردوش عليك ؟؟ 




4) اكتب موضوع في قسم الشكـاوي والإقتراحــات (( إلحقوني ياشباب )) >> طبعـا بيجيلك المشرف طاير 
واكتب في الموضوع (( خلاص لحقوني غيرك قبل ماتلحقنى انت)) و معاها صـوره واحــد يضحــك ** 



5) شكّك في أي موضوع يـطرح في المنتدى .. في كل موضوع قل (( كأني شايفه في قسم ثاني)) 

<< خلي العالم تــفهم أنه مكرر من قسم ثاني في نفس المنتدى او منقول حتى يرتفع الضغط>> 



6) ادخل على أي موضوع مثبت ... وأكتب عليه للرفع** 

<< في هـذه احسن لك تطلع و تحافظ على كرامتك قبل مايقطعونك>> 

7) حاول ترد على المواضيع القدييييييمه >> طلع الغبار >> 

والجديده خليها تنزل ** 

<< كدا تقلب القسم كله فوق تحت >> 



شوف لك مشرف أو مشرفه وتلزق فيه.........كل يوم إرسله رسائل خاصه تقـول له 

ايه رأيك في هذا الموضــوع ... حاسس انه مش حلو احذفه الله يخليك ** ولا الموضـوع ده رهيـب ثبته الله يخليك** 
ولا تنسى رسائل الاعجاب وانتقده فيها بشكل قوي: فيه بعض المشرفين مصدق نفسه نجم مشهور 

<< هنا المشـرف يكره اليوم اللي خلـوه فيه مشــرف ........ 



9) دقق في إملاءات المشرفين... ورد عليهم فقط لتصحيح الإملاء ولا تجيب قصة الموضوع*** 




وعندما تصـل حالة تهـورك إلى درجــة الغليــان فما عليك سوى : 

10) عند تعيين أي مشرف جـديد ... أبدا بالكلام وكانه هو طالب تعيينه .. 
مثلا والله تستاهل بعد التعب الي تعبته وترجي في الاداره عشان يعينونك مشرف...الغايه تبرر الوسيله ** 

>> هــذي تغنيــك عن كل الوســائل اللي راحــت ونسبة نجاحها مليون بالمية و مطرود باذن الله تعالي 



نصائح من ذهب مستحيل تلاقي مثلها لتطفيش المشرفين والمشرفااااااااااااااااااات 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منقوووووووووووووول للأمانة


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*لية كل دة بس*
*دة احنا حتى اخوات وخدامينكم يعنى*
*ماشى يا كيريا*
*يارب تترقى هيك ويحصل فيكى كل اللى حاكيتية*
*ههههههههه*

*شكرا كيريا لها البسمة الحلوة*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا عثلى انا عمرى ما هترقى 
انا فرحانه كدة 
عشان اعرف اغيظم واضحك عليكم برااااااحتى
استنى اغير العنوان اخليه المشرفين والمشرفات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لحسن المسشرفات يفتكروا الموضوع علي الولاد بس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## نفرتاري (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا امال نسبهم فى حلهم كدة
لازم نجبلهم الضغط والسكر و كل حاجة
ميرسى يا قمر على الغليان دة
وربنا يباركك
وبعد اذنك اروح اغبس علة مشرف 
او اغلس عليكىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه نفرتيتى انا عثل اهون مباركه زى العثل على الاقل الاصفر تحيسى عندهم الصفرة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا لونا رمز للخضره والجمال
ياعينى عليهم متشحورين حتى فى اللون
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

موضوع جامد يا قمر

ونتيجته مؤكدة_اطلع برة_

خلاص اختاريلنا مشرف ومشرفة نجرب فيهم

ونشوف مين اللي هيطرد الاول

مرررررسي ليكي كتير ياكيري

وربنا يستر عليكي​


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*احذفى المشرفات دى*
*خليها مشرفين بس*
*بدل ما المشرفت يحذفوا الموضوع ويبقى انقلاب*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*لالا يا تويتى انسى*
*الناس دى مش بتيجى بالتهديد*
*خلى ها الطابق مستور *
*بعدين انتى متضايقة لية يعنى لما تقول مشرفات*
*ولا  انتى فرحانة فينا يعنى*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> 7) حاول ترد على المواضيع القدييييييمه >> طلع الغبار >> ​
> 
> والجديده خليها تنزل ** ​
> << كدا تقلب القسم كله فوق تحت >> ​




​من اشد الحاجات اللى بتنرفزنى 
ميرررررسى ليكى كيريا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههه حرام عليكي 
ميرسي ياعسوولة عالموضوع العسل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوة قوى يا يوستينا :big29:
ماتيجى نغلس على جوجو وكوكو وتويتى وزياده الخير خيرين معاهم كوبتك مرمر :spor24:
نقسمهم علينا
نياااااااها:new6:*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*لالالا يا تويتى لا يبوجد عندنا ديكتاتوريهld:
اليكقراطيه دى شعارنا
وكمان يابت احنا بننادى بالمساواه بالراجل:spor24:
ايييييييييوة
عندما نغيظ المشرف:nunu0000:
يبقى حق المشرفه علينا
نطلع روحها :act23:

هههههههههههههههه:new6:
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*احم كوكو ياسلالالالالالالالالام:big32:
ليك عليا ادخل اقلبلك القسم من تحت لفوق:spor24:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:
اى خدعه ياقمر 
طبعا متشكرنيش دة واجبنا نحوك *:t13:


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ما بلالالالالاش يا كيريا
اتقى شر المشرفات اذا غضبن

ايدنا تاكلنا على تقييم سالب
ولا حذف الموضوع خالص
يعنى 100 طريقه مش هنغلب ههههههههه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى اريج حبيبتى 
عايزاكى برضه تطلعى روحهم معايا عشان  ننطرد راسنا مرفوعه:spor24:
هههههههههههه*:new6:


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *لالا يا تويتى انسى*
> 
> *الناس دى مش بتيجى بالتهديد*
> *خلى ها الطابق مستور *
> ...


 
*لا يمكن يا جو لا ولن اقبلها*
*اعديها ماشى على المشرفين*
*لكن المشرفات لا يمكن ابدددددددا :t30:*

*الصراحه اه بفرح فيكووووووا 30:*


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ميرسى اريج حبيبتى *
> *عايزاكى برضه تطلعى روحهم معايا عشان ننطرد راسنا مرفوعه:spor24:*
> *هههههههههههه*:new6:


 *لالالالالا انسى ارووجه*
*ارووجه طيوبه ومش هتتحد معاكوا فى الموضوع ده*
*بالعكس هتبقى فى صفنا*

*مش كده يا جميل *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:
دة انا بحبك يا تويتى :Red_Heart:
دة انتى مشرفتنا العثليه
دة انتى عثل
تقومى للعثل قوم واقعد مطرحك 
طبعا يااى النحل هيتلم:1040wi:

انتى القمر ياسلالالالالالالام قمر 14
:12F616~137القمر جسم معتم)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:new6:


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ده انتي بتعزي المشرفين اوي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
قوى قوى يا كيرووووو
ههههههههه*:new6::new6:


----------



## twety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*عملولك ايه بس يا كيريا المشرفين*
*اخس عليكى*
*ده حتى بنعملك كل اللى انتى عاوزاه*
*ومتابعين معاكى كل مواضيعك واقتراحاتك*
*اخس عليكى مخصماكى *


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة قوى يا يوستينا :big29:*
> *ماتيجى نغلس على جوجو وكوكو وتويتى وزياده الخير خيرين معاهم كوبتك مرمر :spor24:*
> *نقسمهم علينا*
> *نياااااااها:new6:*


 
موااااافقة ياقمر

يالا

بس مين اللي هيبدأ

اكيد كيريا هى متزعمة الشغب فى المنتدى
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اوبااااااااااااا
ياجودعان هنستثنى تويتى لكن هنحط فتوووووووت

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يايوستينا انا هبقى الزعيمه؟
لوووووووووووووووولى
هييييييه هييييييييه
هجوم يامباركين على الشرفين
هجووووووووووووووووووم*


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذه هي اول خطوات الثبات في المنتدي بس مش هنا دور علي واحد تاني


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اتفضلى يازعيمة

اشعلى الفتيل

وكلنا هننفجر وراكى

قصدى هنطرد معاكى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كلنا مطردوين قولى امين
عشان منفولش والفول يقع
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اتفضلى يازعيمة​ 
اشعلى الفتيل​ 
وكلنا هننفجر وراكى​ 
قصدى هنطرد معاكى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كلنا مطردوين قولى امين
عشان منفولش والفول يقع
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 سبتمبر 2009)

> اتفضلى يازعيمة
> 
> اشعلى الفتيل
> 
> ...


*
هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
كل واحد يختارله مشرف عثل يغلس عليه
انا هجرى على تويتى*
*لان محاولاتى بائت بالفشل مع دوونتى
مبتتعبش منى خالث بتستحملنى لابعد الحدود*


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كيري بلاش تويتى دى طيوبة خالص

وزي العسل

شوفي هدف تانى قصدى مشرف تانى​


----------



## twety (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*يخليكى ليا يا احلى يوستيكا*
*ههههههههههه*
*شدى شعر كيريا بقى *
*يبقى تهدى شويه ههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى يا مشرفين يا حرام
كل دة بيحصل فيكم معلشى
ما انتو بتطلعوا عنيهم برضو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما اجمل الحرررية كدةة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تويتى 
ليكى يوم برضه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا حياة لمن تنادى  كيرى مش هتسيب المشرفين فى حالهم
بصى اختارى حد نجرب فيه غير تويتى تعبتيها معانا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا قمر
موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميل الموضوع يا كيريا

فعلا لازم نحسسهم ان مهمتهم صعبة

بس كده هنرفع ضغطهم اوى مين اللى هيشرف

هنطرد شر طردة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ها دخلك الحبس وارتاح

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ها دخلك الحبس وارتاح

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه كيرسا معاكى هى طردة ولا اكتر ههههههههههه


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع زى العسل ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههه ، ميرسي كتير


----------

